# problem wtih module load

## lavluda

i just installed this system from stage3. everthing goes fine. execept modules. evertime of system start, i am getting this messege. and some modules are not working.

```
snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_dma_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:01:00.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:01:00.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xef92ec00, 00:e0:4c:50:29:2e, IRQ 21

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_close

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_resume

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_open

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_set_rate

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_update_bits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_dma_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_double_rate_rules

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_suspend

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_get_short_name

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_pcm_assign

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_msbits

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_dma_alloc_pages

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_alloc_urb

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_free_urb

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_put_dev

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_get_dev

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_submit_urb

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_control_msg

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_kill_urb

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_kill_urb

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_port_softint

pl2303: disagrees about version of symbol usb_clear_halt

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_clear_halt

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_disconnect

pl2303: disagrees about version of symbol usb_submit_urb

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb

pl2303: disagrees about version of symbol usb_control_msg

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg

pl2303: disagrees about version of symbol usb_kill_urb

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_kill_urb

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_probe

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_register

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_deregister

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_alloc_urb

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_free_urb

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_put_dev

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_get_dev

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_submit_urb

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_control_msg

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg

usbserial: disagrees about version of symbol usb_kill_urb

usbserial: Unknown symbol usb_kill_urb

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_port_softint

pl2303: disagrees about version of symbol usb_clear_halt

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_clear_halt

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_disconnect

pl2303: disagrees about version of symbol usb_submit_urb

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb

pl2303: disagrees about version of symbol usb_control_msg

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg

pl2303: disagrees about version of symbol usb_kill_urb

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_kill_urb

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_probe

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_register

pl2303: Unknown symbol usb_serial_deregister
```

any idea ?

----------

## bugg_tb

It would appear you've got an old kernel version set of modules trying to load into the new kernel. Check your kernel version matches what you have in /lib/modules/

----------

